# Gentoo Install + ATA RAID = What the?

## [ToXiC]

I just recently bought a new machine, it's stats are as follows:

Intel D875PBZ Motherboard

Intel Pentium 4 3.20GHz w/ 800FSB

1GB DDR SDRAM PC-3200 - 2 x 512MB Module

Intel Integrated 1000 NIC

The motherboard has an onboard RAID 0 and I am having a hard time installing. How I would go about, after loading the ATA RAID module, partitioning my disks?

-[ToXiC]

----------

## gmichels

You have to load the module for you raid controller hardware. Do you know which model it is?

Anyway you only have 3 choices: promise (pdcraid), highpoint (hptraid) and silicon image (silraid).

I've had a really hard time with my silicon image SiI3112 sata raid controller. I spent half a week creating custom livecds until I finally got one working.

These bios software raid controllers still don't have proper support in linux.

----------

## [ToXiC]

I did a mobprobe on the "ataraid." It loaded without an error... To further my frustration, I need to partition... How do I do it? The driver loads, whats the next step?

-[ToXiC]

----------

## Moled

see here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68706

that is the only way to do it currently

----------

## [ToXiC]

Well, this mother board has a built in RAID 0... I found that I cannot partition due to the fact that I cannot find a device within /dev/... Any clue as to which one I should be looking for?

-[ToXiC]

----------

## gmichels

First you need to know which raid controller your motherboard has. Then you load the appropriate driver. If all goes well, you will see a new entry in /dev such as /dev/ataraid/

Then you partition it with fdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc (yours may be different).

----------

## [ToXiC]

I have found that Gentoo_rc4 allows me to load all support for everything but the ATA RAID... I boot the install CD with the options "smp doataraid" and such. It boots great but what I cannot understand is when I boot if the "doataraid" option did any good. How can I check to see if the module loaded correctly and the disks are supported?

When I look at the /dev directory I cannot see any diffrence in the hiarchy when and when I do not boot with "doataraid." Even when I dont boot with the "doataraid" option and "modprobe ataraid." Any ideas as to how I can go about finally installing on this new machine?!

-[ToXiC]

----------

## cyrillic

 *[ToXiC] wrote:*   

> The motherboard has an onboard RAID 0 and I am having a hard time installing. How I would go about, after loading the ATA RAID module, partitioning my disks? 

 

I don't know if a Linux driver exists for your ICH5R RAID controller (ask Intel).

You may have a hard time installing Gentoo on your array without a driver.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

